# Visitor Tickets to PCA Show



## Starbuck (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello everyone,

As background, I've been looking for a pup and also have a 13-year-old, Bolton (my parents had three Standards throughout their lives, and I inherited their beloved Bolton) and several breeders mentioned the PCA Show.

Schedule - Poodle Club of America

I can't find any information for visitors. I'm not showing or anything, just interested in attending for a day.

Is it too late to get visitor tickets? Does anyone know a contact for this kind of information? I can only find information for people who are showing their dogs on the website.

I was thinking about going down on Wednesday. Salisbury is about 2.5 hours from me.

Thanks for any help anyone can give me on this.

Sincerely, Lauren, Bolton, and future pup


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You can just walk into the Convention Center, _you don't need a ticket!_ So much fabulous FREE fun to be had! (Tickets are needed for reserved, first-row ringside seats. They're probably all sold out already, I'm not sure. You also need a ticket for the luncheons, don't know if any will still be available for sale the day of the shows.) There is PLENTY of bleecher seating with_ excellent_ views of the show rings, and there are decent concession stands where you can buy sandwiches, salads, yogurt, etc. You can watch all the glorious poodles compete and parade to your heart's content, walk back through the grooming stations and shop the vendors until you drop!


----------



## Starbuck (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks so much, CM.

After hearing what you said, I think I'm going to have to really try to make this happen...HUNDREDS OF POODLES IN ONE PLACE!!! So wonderful.

~ lauren


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We are at PCA right now for agility (was today, didn't Q, but had a really good jumpers run (blew the weaves)) and tomorrow we have rally and obedience plus the performance parade. It is poodle nirvana and there is plenty of seating for free in the bleachers. We can't stay for the breed shows, but you will enjoy it if you come.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds like heaven! Poodles in every direction! Have a great time everyone!


----------

